
Ask HN: Is there a more economical way to do ingress on GKE? - birdiesanders
I am currently using the gke loadbalancer, and it is quite frustrating to see my burn rate for ingress nearly match my compute burn, just for two static sites. The key here is reliability, and kubernetes is the easiest way for me to achieve this. In the past, I have not been able to find a way to avoid this cost, and would dearly love to find a better solution that will work simply with the system.
======
jeremychone
One solution would be to have your own service (bound to a public IP) and
point a nginx pod doing the routing.

You might be able to use an ingress type nginx, which might be a even better
way to handle this. (not sure, because I always use the GCP Load Balancer for
my ingress).

CDN, as suggested above, might work, but that has some cost and topology
ramifications as well.

------
snug
Use the CDN

[https://cloud.google.com/kubernetes-
engine/docs/concepts/bac...](https://cloud.google.com/kubernetes-
engine/docs/concepts/backendconfig)

------
eip
Why are you using GKE for static sites?

~~~
birdiesanders
It's not that I am using it for a static site, I am hosting a lot of other
things on the same cluster as well, but only the sites need ingress.

